# Red Bellied Blue Snake



## Nero Egernia (Feb 28, 2017)

After more than a two year "break" I decided to pick up the pencil and to draw again. It didn't quite turn out the way I had hoped, and I almost didn't finish it because of this, but my sister convinced me otherwise. So here it is, an original pastel drawing of a Red Bellied Black Snake on 20cm x30cm paper. Sometimes I think I'm slowly getting better, while other times I think I'm getting worse. 

Hope you like it, and would love to see other reptile art that people have done.


----------



## danyjv (Feb 28, 2017)

Bloody hell thats better then pretty good mate ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 28, 2017)

Awesome mate. I can't draw a stick figure, what you have is real talent.


----------



## Buggster (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks like it could slither straight off the screen! 
Amazing work- keep it up!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 28, 2017)

you have just drawn my favourite snake Pseudechis porphyriacus ( the name just rolls off the tongue)I think these are the most beautiful of all snakes in Australia.
This is great work keep it up


----------



## Snakes (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks awesome mate


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 1, 2017)

Oshkii, I think your drawing skills are even better than your photography. And you know what I think of that!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone. It encourages me to get to work on another. Just deciding on what next, and in what medium.



dragonlover1 said:


> you have just drawn my favourite snake Pseudechis porphyriacus ( the name just rolls off the tongue)I think these are the most beautiful of all snakes in Australia.
> This is great work keep it up



They're a beautiful snake, they're so sleek and shiny. I love how the colours bounce off them.



pinefamily said:


> Oshkii, I think your drawing skills are even better than your photography. And you know what I think of that!



To be honest, I prefer photographing critters over drawing them. At least when photographing you're outside and moving, while drawing you're sitting or standing still for hours at a time.


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 2, 2017)

That looks fabulous. 

I'd suspect this could be a nice niche market on Etsy for you, drawing peoples reptile pets, given how other countries seem to have more of a "companion animal" stance on reptiles.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 2, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Thanks everyone. It encourages me to get to work on another. Just deciding on what next, and in what medium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inland Tiapan and ill buy the picture off you!! Deal. Cheers... boy that was a quick deal [emoji38][emoji106]

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 2, 2017)

how about a bell's phase lacey????


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 3, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Inland Tiapan and ill buy the picture off you!! Deal. Cheers... boy that was a quick deal [emoji38][emoji106]





dragonlover1 said:


> how about a bell's phase lacey????



Mm, I'm not confident enough in my abilities to be taking on commissions just yet. Although if you can find me a good clear photo that I can use as a reference maybe I can see what I can do.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 4, 2017)

^^^its a deal bud.. and do not dobut your talent mate.. its bloody good

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## reen08 (Mar 16, 2017)

How much for a picture of each of my jungle jags?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 16, 2017)

reen08 said:


> How much for a picture of each of my jungle jags?



To be honest, I'm not sure. The size of the piece, the mediums used, the time it took, and how much of a good job I do are all factors that would effect the final price. I've seen similar pieces by different artists that were very different in price. I put $80 on the Red Bellied Black Snake in which some friends and family said it was either too cheap or too expensive. I guess it all depends on how much one is willing to pay. But I don't know if I've enough skill to be doing commissions as I haven't really managed to sell much, besides to friends and family.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm employing you to do my next tattoo. I think you're gunna be a rich man by Christmas!


----------



## reen08 (Mar 18, 2017)

You don't realize what a talent you have. If someone asks for a pic just discuss with them that it will take roughly so and so long, will require so much amount of material, size will be approximately ?. I'm so both you and customer will be able to agree on a good price. Start selling. As SKYWLKR said you're going to do really well out of it, even if it's just part time


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 11, 2017)

Holy Australia's got talent!! Can you draw turtles??


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 12, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Holy Australia's got talent!! Can you draw turtles??



Not sure. Never tried drawing turtles.


----------

